# Trying to teach basic commands and failing...



## CelesteE (Jan 30, 2010)

I've been working with Rose to teach her her first command, "sit" (I know, she should have learned this by now). I've taught other dogs before, and found that the "lure" method works best for me. I hold the treat directly above the dog's nose, and move it back, and the dog automatically sits back for it. The problem is, Rose won't sit. :frusty: She'll back up around the whole room, but won't even consider sitting. I've tried gently pushing her down, but she just stiffens. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Maybe just wait for her to naturally be in the sit position, and then tell her "good sit!" and treat.


----------



## pacehavi (Oct 20, 2008)

Maybe you could place her in a corner area when you are luring her, so she doesn't back up? Or if doing it in an open area, you need to stop moving with her--make sure you have a very high quality treat that she wants and hold it nose high and lure--even if she moves don't move as she needs to figure out what to do to get that treat. If it's a treat she really wants she should come back to you and you may just have to be patient waiting for her to sit. Once she does it a few times she'll catch on!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

You already got good advice. Another thought, if you are looming over her, some Havs get scared and back up and won't sit.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

galaxie said:


> Maybe just wait for her to naturally be in the sit position, and then tell her "good sit!" and treat.


Yes, we found the "capture" method to work best with Kodi for teaching sit, down and stand. We couldn't lure him into either a sit or a down. Fortunately, he caught on really fast to the capture method.

"Good sit" is OK, but it's better to have a clear marker word like "Yes!", or, best of all, learn how to use a clicker!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Yup - the corner worked for Lola. I thought she was "untrainable" until someone suggested backing her into a corner. After that started working, I used a hand gesture of holding the treat to my chest, while leaning over her. Then just the movement of scooping my hand toward my chest would get her into a sit.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Teaching the first trick is the hardest one. Pick one that she offers anyway to be her first. Some offer down and some offer sit first. Timing on reward is everything, but also important is the "wait". Give the command and wait up to 45 seconds for her to find the right answer-no talking while the wheels are turning. The INSTANT!!! she offers the task, give the reward-praise or treat. The important parts are the WAIT and the INSTANT.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> Teaching the first trick is the hardest one. Pick one that she offers anyway to be her first. Some offer down and some offer sit first. Timing on reward is everything, but also important is the "wait". Give the command and wait up to 45 seconds for her to find the right answer-no talking while the wheels are turning. The INSTANT!!! she offers the task, give the reward-praise or treat. The important parts are the WAIT and the INSTANT.


Hi Tom, the other thing I've noticed with Kodi is that the first command he learned (down) is also his default response if he gets confused. Even now, almost 8 months later (can you believe it's been that long already?), when we are working on much harder things, if he can't figure it out, he defaults to that original down position. Then if you don't respond at all, he will eventually get up and try again.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey Tom,
what do you do when your puppy just runs with 3-4 tricks, not really paying attention to the cue (hand & vocal).

My little guy, Ollie has learned a bunch a tricks, like stand, and jump (360 with 1/2 twist - all him btw). but often, he doesn't really look at the hand signal or listen to the word (I think he's more visual), and just 2-3 tricks together. his stand and jump hand signal are both above his head. He does know them, when he calmes down, he does them individually.

I try my best to have random timing b/t the tricks and vary the order. It's cute and all, just wondering if it's developmental (4 months old) and he'll get better focus when he matures.

thx.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Sounds like he's doing great for 4 months old.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

sprorchid said:


> Hey Tom,
> what do you do when your puppy just runs with 3-4 tricks, not really paying attention to the cue (hand & vocal).
> 
> My little guy, Ollie has learned a bunch a tricks, like stand, and jump (360 with 1/2 twist - all him btw). but often, he doesn't really look at the hand signal or listen to the word (I think he's more visual), and just 2-3 tricks together. his stand and jump hand signal are both above his head. He does know them, when he calmes down, he does them individually.
> ...


LOL! Sounds like Sophie, I even have a video of it. She anticipates because she wants the treat so badly. Sometimes she just starts going through her repertoire of tricks... I'm currently retraining her on the basics, especially down because she tends to roll over right after the down.:nono:


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

Yes! Ollie is a total food whore. I taught him roll over first, but last week I taught him 'on your side' for the beginnings of play dead. He sometimes goes on his back, not really on his side, and sometimes it's a slow mo roll over.

All the floor commands he runs them together: down, all the way (chin to the floor in a down), roll over and on your side, he just guesses if he's excited or hungry! his crawl is more like a lunge  never really learned that one.

And all the commands above his head, jump, stand, walk, he runs together sometimes.

guess I should work on them some more!


----------



## apremnath (Apr 19, 2010)

*Handshake*

Hi Everyone! I am a proud owner of a very adorable 4 month old Havanese Puppy! She's full of energy and wants to play every other minute!

Bella picked up the command sit very fast, really not sure how to go it, just showed her a biscuit, put her bum on the gruond and said sit and that was it.

However I am struggling with the shake hand command. The treats just excite her - she's just not getting it.

Also she doesnt seem to be worried about out 'NO's which is a bit worrying!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Cosmo learned down before sit - it just seemed easier for him. Eventually he got it - it did not take long .
He learned it in puppy class . 
My other little guy just did not like putting his bum on the ground . it was something he was not taught that he was not supposed to do and he learned it well . Now he sits like a trooper .
Patience - these guys do get it - they just have their own timetable


----------

